# red's eye



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Recently I have noticed a cloud form on one of my red's right eyes. He seems to be doing fine, but he is also darker then the rest, I think he is stressed, but he has nothing to be stressed about.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bad water quality, or a spike perhaps (just doing a wild guess here...)

*_Moved to Disease or Parasite Questions_*


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The water is fine, but to be on the safe side I will test it tonight, when I get home from work.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ammonia burn - do a water change Kevin


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry, my gf posted this thread for me while I'm at work. the story is his eye is not clouded over like she said above, it looks as if the skin layer or whatever its called that protects the eye has been partially seperated from the rest of the eye, it looks like its just hanging by a thin layer so I'm worried that his eye may go blind from exposure. the water perameters are fine and I did a water change last saturday and its happened since then. What i suspect happened is when I turn out their tank light sometimes they go nuts and bash into things and it may have happened then or my other thought is he got into a fight with another one of my boys.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> What i suspect happened is when I turn out their tank light sometimes they go nuts and bash into things and it may have happened then or my other thought is he got into a fight with another one of my boys.


Fairly common occurence. Ive seen this numerous times with my natts and even my largest piraya. They are very resilient and will recover back to normal.


----------

